
Show HN: Social Reech – Manage Your Mentions on Twitter as a Team - shapath
https://socialreech.com/
======
shapath
Co-founder here,

We build Social Reech we got frustrated by the fact that several companies
didn't reply to our tweets. Digging deeper, we found there we several
complications of handling tweets. We build our platform on the basis of easing
this process.

Not only managing tweets, we also handle if any of your company's name or
keywords gets mentioned across the web. Our integrations include HackerNews,
Reddit, Web Articles from across the web (we use a crawler).

We are also on process of launching our blog. There we'll be posting how we
built this and our journey and the road acquiring customers.

Want a trial, try
[https://socialreech.com/register/?trial=true](https://socialreech.com/register/?trial=true)
and you should be good for 7 days without a CC

Have any questions feel free to contact us at @socialreech

Cheers

